# EU Directive No. 456179



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

In order to meet the conditions for joining the Single European Currency, all citizens of the United Kingdom must be made aware that the phrase "Spending a Penny" is no longer to be used after 31st. December 2009.

Effective from this date, the correct terminology will be:

"Euronating"

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well that is really taking the P

Dave p :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Surely that should be taking the €


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

What about the WEE


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry it should be D not P

dave p


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

So the French must rename the Pissoire as a €issoire then?

Colin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

That will lead to all out strikes Colin, then a referendum

Dave p


----------

